
Gut microbes are vulnerable to wide range of drugs - mclide
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-02780-x
======
adrianN
It's unclear to me how to interpret the result. It makes sense to test the
influence of drugs on gut microbes, but to put the effect into context I'd be
interested in the effect of, for example, normal food. How many species of gut
microbes are affected by apples or coffee or whole grain bread? I also imagine
that eating fermented foods causes a slaughter in your gut as the different
microbes battle for dominance.

~~~
vixen99
Yes, a battle too horrible to contemplate! Imagine the slaughter consequent on
ingesting coffee,chocolate,tea,sourdough bread,cheese,buttermilk,crème
fraîche,yogurt,kefir,salami,wine,beer,sauerkraut,dill
pickles,kimchi,kombucha,fish sauce,vinegar,miso or tempeh.

~~~
jwilk
I think your space key is broken.

------
Semirhage
What I want to know is what to do about it by way of probiotic therapy or
buffering agents and such. Efficacy of probiotics in practice seems mixed, so
what exactly is the takeaway here for the practically minded person who
sometimes takes anti-inflammatory medications?

~~~
forgotmypw
I think that the best thing one can do for their microbiome is to stop trying
to kill germs in everything around us. Also, when a dog wants to kiss you,
accept it. They are good at maintaining theirs.

Look at the ingredients on all the products you use. Unless it's Dr. Bronner's
soap or something similar, chances it's harmful to both humans and microbes.
Just stop using and stop buying that shit!

Sterility is good for the operating table, but not for everyday life.

~~~
slfnflctd
I agree to a point, but a lot of dogs don't get proper dental care, eat poop
and lick buttholes-- sorry, but I don't want any of that on my face, I don't
care how magical their saliva is supposed to be.

~~~
astura
Not to mention I find dog slobber to be extremely off-putting for reasons
other than germs. Just like I would find it extremely off-putting if someone
went up to me with a clean wet washcloth and started rubbing it on me.

~~~
forgotmypw
This is an indicator of your conditioning.

------
xr4ti
The converse is also true -- a wide range of drugs are subject to metabolism
by gut microbes. This can throw off plasma concentrations and reduce
effectiveness, or cause unwanted side effects or unexpected toxicity in the
worst cases.

------
IndrekR
The published article itself (paywall):
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25979](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25979)

And EMBL announcement with short video:
[https://news.embl.de/science/commonly-used-drugs-affect-
gut-...](https://news.embl.de/science/commonly-used-drugs-affect-gut-
bacteria/)

------
collyw
Completely anecdotal, but after two and a half weeks of antibiotics (for an
infection in my leg) I felt crap.

~~~
Madmallard
If you took any of the quinolones you may have gotten floxed. The drugs are
very dangerous and should only used as last resorts, according to the FDA.
Mechanisms of toxicity are multiple but the common theories are iron/magnesium
chelation and mitochondrial toxicity. Both of which can lead to long term
severe and potentially life threatening side effects.

------
220V_USKettle
I have often wondered about the affects of pesticides on foods made with cord
by-products, like syrup, etc.

